# Our Pugs



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My SIL/BIL have two pugs, a black and a tan. Sweet dogs!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've always loved pugs for some reason! They make me laugh, they are so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so adorable.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My Goldens have a Pug sib too-Sabu, a black Pug. I just adore her, she is such a sweetheart. Your Pugs are just beautiful!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Love Pugs and had one for many years. They are truthfully the most happy dogs and I miss all his "breathing" noise. Our little guy was a great fisherman friend (rode in the boat) and was small enough to go everywhere. The only problem we ever had was that he was a total traitor in that he was just as excited to go with a perfect stranger as he was with us, so on camping trips you had to watch him like a hawk or else he would go into someone's tent and go to sleep on their cot. As long as he was loved, he could care less where it came from. Really miss our little CJ boy.


----------



## Austyn89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Quite impressive, in fist sight I fell into love with it. 
not kidding. Do you have some contact to get another one same as like it? 
I'm asking about some breeder.


----------

